# Changes for PACIFIER PCB



## P51994 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello all,
I have a previous PACIFIER version where the IC values are indicated on the board.
I noticed that one IC is not the same in the build document now.  LM1458 (written on my pcb) is replaced by KA4558.
Is it important or the two ics are equivalent ?
Thanks !!
Pierre


----------



## Robert (Feb 14, 2019)

The opamp isn't critical, either one will work fine... 

Can you post a pic of your PCB?   The first PCB revision was based on the schematic floating around the net.    It worked, but is missing a resistor that is in the original pedal.


----------



## P51994 (Feb 14, 2019)

here it is :


----------



## Robert (Feb 14, 2019)

Attach a 470K resistor across these two points.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 28, 2019)

So how did it turn out?  Sound good?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 28, 2019)

I love mine, it’s such a weird circuit.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 28, 2019)

It's like 2 fuzzers in one.  Where do you set the PUNK knob?  Where did you get the W100K pots?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 28, 2019)

Tayda has W100k pots now...I think I used B100k as a sub and forgot to bother ordering the W taper pots haha. When I get home from work I’ll try and sort out a demo.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 28, 2019)

Usually have the punk knob hovering under 3/4 of the way...the fuzz is pretty mid scooped and can be (duh) hard to hear. Would like to sort out a mod to remedy that, shouldn’t be difficult.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 28, 2019)

I saw W100K with 6mm knurled shaft at Tayda.  I prefer a 1/4" round shaft, but could accommodate knurled with the right knob or an adapter.

I was looking at the transistor "Punk" section of the fuzz and it looks like very little bass & mids get thru.  The bottom end of the PUNK dial outta let most everything thru, at least from 0 to 6 on the SLAM dial.  The Punk section could be fattened up by increasing C3, C5 or C7 (or some combination) to something in the range of 47nF to 100nF.  C3 probably has the most effect.  Maybe increasing R3 to 10K would help too, if it gets too muddy when C3 is increased.  Will definitely require some experimentation to dial it in.  Another option would be to retune the SPIKES control so that the boost end of the dial reaches down into the midrange.  Try 6.8nF or 10nF for C16.

Another interesing mod might be to install a stompswitch in series with one end of the PUNK pot.  Then you could switch from a mix to all Punk or from mix to all Slam, depending on which end of the PUNK knob get the switch.  And of course fooling around with the diodes is always fun.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah that’s where I was looking too...might go for broke and throw a 220 in for C3...see what happens haha


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Based on your name, I think that would be about right.


----------



## P51994 (Oct 29, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> So how did it turn out?  Sound good?


I added the 470 k resistor but it does not work. Did not have time to debug.


----------

